# Face soap



## Annmarie0407 (Sep 8, 2008)

Can u guys recommend a great recpe for face soap?

One for mositurizing?

thank you


----------



## jettibo (Sep 8, 2008)

I use a 100% olive oil soap.


----------



## Deda (Sep 8, 2008)

I love RBO, OO, CO & PKO with a little white kaolin clay and gm.  no scent.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 8, 2008)

I second the clay!


----------



## boopie (Sep 10, 2008)

I made this soap Sept 3rd, and I'm gonna test it Oct 1st.  It looks great, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I used a Crystal Lite container, so it's not a really big batch.  And, I loved the soap cut into round bars. I use percentages, so you can run it thru soapcalc for your oils ozs.

23% Palm Oil
21% Coconut Oil
 1% Castor Oil
23% Safflower Oil
 6%  Mango Butter
10% Rice Bran Oil
16% Crisco

hardness 40
cleansing 14
conditioning 56
bubbly 15
creamy 26


----------



## sjeanine (Nov 22, 2008)

*How do you measure using*

percentages??  Do you have some certain measuring tool??


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 14, 2008)

This may be a bit more expensive...but my aunt swears by this now.  
She recently told me, she finally took my advice and stopped using store bought products and tested mine out, exclusively on her face. She has adlt acne and very sensitive skin. She said her skin has completely cleard up now. 

I use jojoba and sweet almond oil.

I think I have the recipe.

Olive Oil 18 fl. oz. (29.96%)
Coconut Oil 18 fl. oz. (30.25%)
Jojoba Oil 12 fl. oz. (19.92%)
Sweet Almond Oil 12 fl. oz. (19.87%)
Distilled Water 17.76 fl. oz.
Lye 7.48 oz.

If I remember correctly, it took a while to harden.

I used unrefined/cold pressed oils.

Very fine lather (not very big/fluffy).

But the longer it cured the better it got.

And I ended up loving it on my face!

I think I used ylang-ylang in it...because it has toning properties.

Had a very pleasing, floral scent!

I, too, have her adult acne and skin sensitivity issues. A gene that seems to run down my mother's side of the family...with the women.

I need to make more. I ran out a while back, lots of sickness around my home...and no time. But my skin looks like a pizza! I probably should get back to soap making!  :wink:


----------



## Jaaret (Dec 20, 2008)

*Better Late than Never*

I make mostly soaps with some clay in them and use my soap for shaving my face. Here's one of my favorite recipes:

30% Coconut oil
30% Palm oil
10% Apricot kernal oil
10% Avocado oil
8% Castor oil
7% Cocoa butter
5% Bees wax

I almost always add castor oil to my bars as it is the only oil with ricinoleic acid, a fatty acid that is conditioning to the skin and contributes to a fluffy, stable lather.

A percentage of almond, sunflower, grape seed or olive oil can be swapped in for some or all of the apricot kernal and avocado. I always apply a 7-9% discount to the lye to ensure my soaps have plenty of unsaponified oils in them.

Any type of cosmetic grade clay will work: Kaolin, red Morrocan clay, Dead Sea clay, or green French clay. I add about two tablespoons per 4 pound batch (based on the total weight of the oils). 

As for scents, the ones that I make that are most popular with my male friends are:
 - Cedar and Lemongrass. Great spectrum of base to top notes. 
 - Ginger and Cinnamon. Rich and pleasantly spicy.

I find many guys steer clear of floral scents, but they like the combos, above.

Hope that helps!


----------

